# Ultimate Shine: RS200 Evolution v's RS500



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well guys this one is slightly different so i thought i would share with you

As always i want you to know about it's history,

Engine: four cylinder, in-line, twin overhead camshaft, Garrett TPL 1807 Turbo, 2,137cc, 628bhp at 7,000rpm; Gearbox: five speed Endean with straight cut tooth gears, non-synchro with variable 2/4 wheel drive; Suspension: independent all round with double wishbones, twin coil springs over hydraulic dampers on each corner and adjustable anti-roll bars; Brakes: Formula One specification four wheel vented and cross-drilled AP brakes. Left hand drive.

The Group B rallying era is without compare the most colourful and evocative period that the sport has ever seen and with the current iron-fisted WRC regime scaring manufacturers away, the Group B legacy is not likely to be threatened.

Rallying historically used production-based road cars that were suitably modified to tackle a variety of terrains and climates but a dramatic change came about in the 1970s when Lancia unveiled their Ferrari-engined Stratos. For the first time, a manufacturer had designed a car specifically for rallying with power, weight and centre of gravity taking precedent over allowances which were usually accounted for historically. Blisteringly quick, but hard to handle and with questionable reliability, the dynamic step taken by Lancia did not spread. But they had made a point and when the FIA introduced the Group B regulations in 1982, manufacturers then only had to make two hundred road-going derivatives in order to homologate their cars - the technological floodgates were opened, true rally specials were born and a golden era followed.

Initially manufacturers stuck with the age-old rear wheel drive concept but that was until Audi unleashed their Quattro with full-time four wheel drive - a new marker was set. Lancia, Peugeot, MG and Ford all went back to the drawing board but by the middle of the decade the World Rallying scene was a nail biting mix of terrifyingly powerful machines. Sadly the Group B rollercoaster came to an abrupt end following the unfortunate death of Henri Toivonen and his co-driver Sergio Cresto on the 1986 Tour de Course, and by the following year the formula had been outlawed. Now cemented in motoring folklore, the Group B era and the cars that it spawned famously earned the posthumous phrase 'too fast to race'.

Ford's late entry to the fray was due to the Quattro phenomenon thus they had to shelve their Escort-based RS1700T. The RS200 made its debut on the 1986 Swedish rally where it finished an enthusing third overall but with limited development time by comparison to its competitors (and compounded by the Group B outlaw); the RS200 never got a chance to show its prowess. Like the majority of other Group B cars, the RS200 soon found its way to the Rally cross scene and this was where the RS200 truly excelled with Mark Rennison proving dominant in the UK and the legendarily exuberant Martin Schanche in Europe.

Originally intended for rallying application, Ford built a limited series of Evolution RS200s, the majority of which fell victim to the hardship of Rally cross. The intention was to assemble twenty such examples but an additional four were completed by the Boreham Works bringing the total to twenty-four. Boasting in excess of 600bhp, it was one such Evolution example that in the hands of the 1984 World Rally Champion, Stig Blomqvist, held the 0-62mph (100kph) Guinness World Record time of just 3.07 seconds, a record that stood for twelve years! 

This exceptional RS200 Evolution was originally built specifically for the sultan of brunei and features a unique mix of performance and luxury. The Brian Hart-built engine has been Dyno-tested at an amazing 628bhp at 7,000rpm and to cope with the transfer of power, a close ratio, heavy duty Endean transaxle was adopted along with suitably adequate prop and drive shafts. It also has variable 2/4 wheel driveability by which one can alter the drive from four wheel to two wheel and even a 36/64 split while on the move using the small red lever nestled alongside the gearshift, this option usually only found on the Works rally cars. To combat this incredible forward propensity, the Works looked to Formula One technology for the braking system, thus vented and cross drilled AP items were fitted and Aeroquip hoses used throughout, this RS200 features electric windows and mirrors, power steering.

Aggressively poised on split-rim Speed line alloys, condition both inside and out is flawless. Only 146 RS200s are recorded as being sold with only twelve EVOs known to survive, thus this amazing RS200 is awesome and what just adds to the whole write up let our friend Jeremy Clarkson introduce this exact car,




































Probably the best bit on the whole car











Now lay my problem of not being able to take the car outside for washdown so having to make the best of what i could in this clinical storage facility. Luckly it had been washed prior to this.











The best tool if you have nothing else to use my Tornador cleaning tool with a mild blend of Meguiars APC.











Polish residue was my biggest issue on this car along with dried in dirt in the nooks.











Fibreglass panels seemed to play with the polishing side so using various different pads and compounds we managed to get a good level of correction.











50/50 shot,











Day 1 was a trial day for combo's and what i would be up against ahead. There is always something to be said for doing work in your own unit as you have everything set out in your own way. This car is a nightmare to drive and you have to launch the car at 4500rpm or it will stall.











Sierra lights proved to be well worn,











Removed the famous number plate to get in behind for cleainng and polishing,











Extra stickers removed and then cleaned.











Defects were pretty average all over nothing too severe,











GLoss It Gloss Enhancer is always a great detailing spray for its cleaning abilitys.











Clay time using megs aggressive and water with a very small ammount of shampoo











Thankfully i had brought the squeegy blade from the workshop for tidying up the floor, worked wonders of holding the back section up.











The polishing continued using mostly menzerna 3.02 and various pads.











Before,











Polishing,











The numberplate section before,











50/50 ish.











Now time for a phonecall to mark @ raceglaze as i had noticed he sold a convertible rear screen polish for scratches and wanted to ask his advice. This was a hard perspex screen so slightly different set up he told me and to start using very fine abrasive. Well Mark i ended up using Menz 203s and a GLoss It Yellow Pad to remove 90% of the defects. Didn't want to go too far due to the fact that it took the customer 3 years to get a clutch for this car, let alone a rear screen.











Some more defects,





















Various shots,



















































Now my recent favorite combo, Gloss It Finish Base topped with 2 coats of Raceglaze Black Label.











Applied,











Engine bay on this car in a technical sense blows away anything you will see on the roads today,





























































8 Injector plemum chamber,











*This car is trully something special, to think that back in the 80's this is what a manufacturer could produce, a proper space framed car with twin shock set up, adjustable 2/4WD with the push of a lever, Intercooler thicker than anything i have ever seen mounted at the top of the car to give full on effective cooling for the turbo, that to be fare was similar in size to wales.*

*Absolutly stunning and left me a bit speachless in these days as if felt like a true masterpiece preserved perfectly for its,*

*!!!!NEW!!!! owner as the car is going up for sale. *

*Any seriously interested buyers in this car please send me your details via PM and i will forward to the owner.*

*Value put on this car is £150,000ono *

*Trust me you won't find a more special example,*

*Enjoy,*

Ultimate Shine V's RS200 - You Tube Video





































































































A boost gauge that reads 2.5bar in the late 1980's :doublesho

























































































































Well just to add to the whole RS flavour here is a new Ford Focus RS500






On arrival,















































































































Car given a warm rinse first to try and remove some of the settled dust on the car,





















Difference made: Door done - rear quarter not done.
















Then a nice rare site,











This car was done by the one and only Robert from Prism Detailing. After Robert had told me who owned the car it came out that we used to race Radio controlled cars against each other when we were kids (small world!)











His car was lowered using eibachs,











Finished in time for local car show on the sunday as it was a Ford special event. Enjoyed this one, what a challenge but customer well happy:thumb:
































































































Thanks for taking the time to read and comments welcome.:thumb:


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Two amazing cars really enjoy reading your right ups


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

VERY nice car and very impressive detail! THink it may be a certain Mr Larry Kinch thats the owner of the RS200 somehow with all that Scuderia Eccosse stuff and the Jags kicking about. Could be wrong though........ :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thank you for that write up.

Just wow on both counts. 

It still boggles my mind how Ford managed to think up the RS200.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very very nice,love the low sun shot of the 500 ,nice work paul......


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

The matt black look is very popular, well presented :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic job!!! :thumb:


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Top job on the cars and write up :thumb::thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Awsome cars there paul bet you enjoyed doing them. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Old Skool Cool!!! love it mate and excellent work as always.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice Paul, how was M1 to use ? And good to see how the one I did looks now


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

I want the RS200.Awesome work on both.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

A couple of cracking motors there, the RS200 in simply gorgeous.

Great write-up and top job details.

Thanks for sharing the experience.

Chris.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing cars and amzing write up good work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW!!

A true bit of history when power was king!!

Love the ash tray in the door card :doublesho, not sure when you would be able to smoke and drive that on a rally!!

Fanstic work, thanks for posting it up:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation on the RS200, fantastic end result & very nice write up & pics Paul:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work. and nice cars!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice one paul - love the rs200 - didn't realise what rs200s were when you phoned me - those things are just frikkin awesome.

good to hear that the M1 coating worked well on the matt wrap on the rs500. as I said, we've done a few matt black wrapped cars and satin finishes with very successful results and happy customers.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

your a lucky guy to get ya mitts on them to clean m8,
proves you must be an incredible detailer
cracking job


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

WOW simply stunning work bet you truely enjoyed doing them although the rs500 looked more of a task than the rs200 did, either way 2 very stunning motors and 2 awesome details thanks for the write up


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Trully awesome cars


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Remember that RS200 quite well. Owned for a long time by someone in the RS owners club in mint but standard condition. Think a well off geezer who bought it after that, maybe the current owner, spent a lot of time and £££ optimising it. Custom turbo and intercooler amongst other things for big power. Mega fast,but looks a handful to drive.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

RS200 was always one of my dream cars......

Just such a pure car built for its job rather than adapted...

Greta write up :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

The 200 is amazing, I've only ever seen 2, 1 a Oulton Park about 20 years and the other at a Ford Day in Aberdeen a couple of years ago (maybe the same car?) and this one looks fantastic from your work, really well done. The 500 looks great as well but can't quite compete with the 200 on this post.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

First class detail Paul yet again!!

:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

some very nice work there mate


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

some very nice work there mate, and to see 2 500's in one day is really good lol. You've left the 200 in a very nice condition for the new owner mate!


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

Fantastic work there Paul on two beautiful cars. :thumb:

Can I pay the 150k for the RS200 with Paypal? :devil: (I wish) :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Loving the write up on the 200 mate, and the work. 

Id rate that as one of the best write ups this year no doubt.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

toosmiles said:


> your a lucky guy to get ya mitts on them to clean m8,
> proves you must be an incredible detailer
> cracking job


 


james b said:


> Loving the write up on the 200 mate, and the work.
> 
> Id rate that as one of the best write ups this year no doubt.



You know write up can be very time consuming when you have lots of work to do.

Comment's like that give me the fuel in the burner thanks guy's that made the effort well worth it.


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

I know how much time, effort & research you put into all your detailing work Paul... again these two jobs prove it !!!!! bet you cant wait until the baby or daddy next week... hush hush.. wink wink.. i want to be first to see the pics !!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> You know write up can be very time consuming when you have lots of work to do.
> 
> Comment's like that give me the fuel in the burner thanks guy's that made the effort well worth it.


Credit where its due pal :thumb:

I hear where your coming from regard time and write ups, i just cant find the time to do them lately, its the extra time on the job taking them also, and thats before all the editing, uploading, writing and posting it all on forums, best to do just a few big ones, and do them well IMO.


----------



## andycoz (Feb 15, 2009)

nice work matey,was offered one of these to detail number 1/500 but my mate refused it because wrap was all scuffed etc...


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

RS200 my favorite Reliant of all time, Probably fave car, might have to sell my house to buy, going to have an issue convincing the Mrs though.

Great detail


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Grant G101 said:


> I know how much time, effort & research you put into all your detailing work Paul... again these two jobs prove it !!!!! bet you cant wait until the baby or daddy next week... hush hush.. wink wink.. i want to be first to see the pics !!!!!


managed to get a look at the car yesterday:doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> managed to get a look at the car yesterday:doublesho


The same one you were get a little "too excited" about over the phone :lol:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

an rs200:doublesho:argie::argie:

that is one very special car..... and you have done it proud!!:buffer:



And that rs500 looks really nice!! glad it is a limited run...... as makes it all the more specail to see one!!:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

A superb thread :thumb: As most people have said, these are two great write ups but i feel i should mention the photos which really add a lot to the thread, and do justice to the fantastic level of work involved, the last one being a case in point. thanks for posting.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> The same one you were get a little "too excited" about over the phone :lol:


maybe:argie:


----------



## Evosid (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Paul,
Another fantastic job there. Is that RS 200 up for sale as the guy being forced to get rd of his car collection by his divorce?

Sid


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great write-up and detail too!:thumb:

Fantastic to see a RS200 in such good condition!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Brilliant


----------

